# Different wood pellets



## mummel (Jun 28, 2015)

So far I've tried Pitmasters, Hickory and Oak. 

We liked the oak the best, albeit a potent smokey taste (i.e touch the meat with your finger, lick your finger, and the smoke flavor bursts).  Its really strong. 

Hickory was great too, but had a little after bite / tang / pinch (hard to describe).  Left a lingering taste in my mouth.  We also cooked chicken and ribs using hickory and they both tasted the same.  It seemed like hickory killed the underlying meat flavor.  Very strong.  But I still liked it a lot. 

Pitmasters was my first pellet used and I had nothing to benchmark it against so I cant really say much.  I need to try another smoke with it soon.  I made mistakes, but I remember the meat didnt have much smoke flavor.  It was underwhelming.

What pellets do you guys like and why?  Anyone else like oak and if so, what are other pellets you think we'll like.

Also, is there a chart somewhere that shows smoke flavor potency?  Is oak > hickory > Pitmasters?  Where does cherry or maple fall on the scale?  TY!


----------



## beaverhunter (Jun 28, 2015)

When doing poultry I like to use alder as it is more subtle you can still takes it but doesn't over power the meat. I find with poultry 2 hours of smoke is usually lots. I use hickory with pork ribs or bacon and beef. Maple is good with cheese.


----------



## mummel (Jun 28, 2015)

What about oak?


----------



## beaverhunter (Jun 28, 2015)

Never tried oak as it does not seem to be that common here in Canada.


----------



## mummel (Jun 29, 2015)

Guys whats the go-to pellet for pork shoulders?  I'm doing a butt on Thursday.


----------



## thesmokist (Jun 29, 2015)

I've been using cherry a lot lately


----------



## chewmeister (Jun 29, 2015)

For pork butt I use either pitmasters or a combination of cherry and pecan. Ribs and bacon I use hickory apple mix. Experiment with different species and see which taste you like best.


----------



## mummel (Jun 29, 2015)

Does anyone else like oak?  I think I will go with cherry for the but.  Oak was potent and for a 14 hour smoke it may be an overkill.  How is cherry?  Are there descriptions anywhere?


----------



## mummel (Jun 29, 2015)

*Apples Smoking Wood*

Apple barbecue wood produces a light sweet fruity smoke. Apple wood is great for pork, poultry, and fish. This is one of our favorite woods to use for ribs. Apple BBQ smoking wood is available in Apple chips and Apple chunks.

*Alder Smoking Wood*

Alder creates a milder sweet delicate smoke best suited for situations where just a hint of smoky flavor is desired. Alder is best used for fish, vegetable poultry, game birds and pork. Traditionally Alder wood is used to smoke Salmon. Alder BBQ wood is available in Alder chips and Alder chunks.

*Cherry Smoking Wood*

Cherry BBQ smoking wood is the go to wood. You can use Cherry wood to smoke just about anything. Cherry BBQ wood offers you, the best sweet flavor smoke. We particularly like using cherry wood for our chicken. Cherry wood also gives your meats a darker color which in our opinion enhances the presentation. Cherry BBQ wood is available in Cherry chips and Cherry chunks.

*Hickory Smoking Wood*

Hickory BBQ smoking wood has a intense flavor. Hickory is the most used and popular of all smoking woods. But some find the flavor overpowering. Hickory wood can be used when smoking red meat, brisket, chicken and pork. Hickory BBQ wood is available in Hickory chips and Hickory chunks.

*Mesquite Smoking Wood*

The use of Mesquite smoking wood is a ritual in Texas. Mesquite wood produces a very heavy smoke that is distinct and somewhat sweet. Mesquite wood will add a lot of flavor which some people feel is overpowering. Mesquite smoking wood is used for beef, pork, poultry and fish. Mesquite BBQ wood is available in Mesquite chips and Mesquite chunks.

*Maple Smoking Wood*

Maple smoking wood produces a lovely mellow or mild sweet taste. Maples BBQ smoking wood is best used with vegetables, poultry or pork. Maple BBQ wood is available in Maple chips and Maple chunks.

*Oak Smoking Wood*

Oak smoking wood is another "go to wood". Oak smoking wood can be used with just about any type of meat. Oak wood offer a medium smoke flavor that will not overpower meats. Oak smoking wood is used most commonly with beef, lamb, ribs, and chicken. Oak BBQ wood is available in Oak chips and Oak chunks.

*Pecan Smoking Wood*

Pecan wood produces a mellow rich smoke which is similar to hickory but milder. Pecan works great with chicken, fish, and ribs. If you like the taste of hickory smoke but find it to overpowering this is the wood for you. Pecan BBQ wood is available in Pecan chips and Pecan chunks.


----------



## kihler (Jun 29, 2015)

And remember you can buy almost any type of wood chips on Amazon.com. If you have prime it's free shipping and 2 day delivery. I buy chip from them all the time.


----------



## oddball (Jun 29, 2015)

kihler said:


> And remember you can buy almost any type of wood chips on Amazon.com. If you have prime it's free shipping and 2 day delivery. I buy chip from them all the time.


Free shipping doesn't apply to all products on Amazon.

Last I looked, most of the pellets, especially large amounts, were not Prime eligible.


----------



## nitis (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks like we're mixing pellets and chips 

Op was asking specifically about pellets

Is there a good oak based pellet to look for?

Also any info on PitBoss pellets sold at target?


----------



## oddball (Jun 29, 2015)

Haven't any of the Pit Boss pellets.  But they are available other places, they aren't a Target exclusive.


----------



## smokin phil (Jun 29, 2015)

I just picked up a 40lb bag of Pit Boss Competition Blend pellets at Menard for $21.99 regular price. I have a 12" tube smoker. Playing with it as I type. The pellets lit right up and are burning fine producing TBS after it "settled down". I'm running it in an empty MES 30 @ 225F. More as "the burn"  progresses.


----------



## smokin phil (Jun 29, 2015)

Decided to throw some bacon candy on during the "test" as it is going well. Looks like I'll get the 4 hour burn time out of them. Smell is great! Taste is yet to be seen, but should be pretty good. Ash seems nominal so far. I'll take a pic when done.


----------



## ak1 (Jun 29, 2015)

nitis said:


> Looks like we're mixing pellets and chips
> 
> Op was asking specifically about pellets
> 
> ...


Traeger.  East part of the US & Canada the pellets come from the Georgia plant. All are oak based, 70% Oak, 30% flavour wood, except for hickory and mesquite. Those I believe are oak with flavour oil added. If you get the oak pellets, those are 100% oak.

West coast is different. There the pellets are alder based, so even the oak pellets are 70% alder, 30% oak.

At least that's my understanding. Other manufacturers may be different.


----------



## smokin phil (Jun 30, 2015)

OK, test finished. VERY pleased with results! Not much ash, few unburned pellets. GREAT taste! All in all a successful test. Pellets lit right up, stayed burning the whole time, approx 4 hours but I didn't time it to the minute either. Here's some pics of ash:













20150630_100351.jpg



__ smokin phil
__ Jun 30, 2015






And leftover unburnt pellets:













20150630_100542.jpg



__ smokin phil
__ Jun 30, 2015


















20150630_100610.jpg



__ smokin phil
__ Jun 30, 2015






I'm pleased as punch with the entire test! Oh, the bacon candy came out good. Used Wright's thick sliced bacon, some of my Rub, and into the smoker. 1 hour later, flip, more Rub, another hour and done. EVERY ODYSSEY loved it!  Most said pure brown sugar would've made it TOO sweet.


----------



## mummel (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks good.  This was the Pitboss blend right?


----------



## jp61 (Jun 30, 2015)

I haven't tried all the options of pellets but, Pitmaster's Choice I really enjoyed. Smelled great while cooking and tasted great as well.


----------



## smokin phil (Jun 30, 2015)

mummel said:


> Looks good.  This was the Pitboss blend right?



Yes, Pit Boss Competition Blend. Got mine at local Menard for just under $24 out the door. 40lb. Got smoking pellets for a while.... Lol....


----------



## mummel (Jun 30, 2015)

Have you tried the apple pellets Pitboss has?


----------



## smokin phil (Jun 30, 2015)

No. I have an MES 30 and just got the AMNPTS last week. My very first pellets burned in this test. I may at some point.


----------



## msuiceman (Jun 30, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> Yes, Pit Boss Competition Blend. Got mine at local Menard for just under $24 out the door. 40lb. Got smoking pellets for a while.... Lol....


might give these a whirl. just got 40lbs of cookin pellets blend though. might be willing to buy a 40lb of hickory, as I use it more than any other. I put them in totes in the garage.


----------

